# Filtergraben oder Pflanzenfilter



## hein55 (14. Okt. 2008)

Hallo 
Ich beabsichtige im nächsten Frühjahr einen Pflanzenfilter zu bauen . Ich plane eine Filter mit 3X1m und 50 cm tief . Füllung sollte gebrochener Blähton mit Kieselsteinabdeckung sein . Nun habe ich auch Informationen über den Naturagart Filtergraben . Welcher Aufbau ist besser . Die verwenden nur sandigen Lehm als Grundlage und das Wasser läuft offen durch den bepflanzten Graben. Wasserzulauf erfolgt über die Ansaugtechnik mit einem Schacht und am Ende des Filter wird über eine Pumpe das Wasser wieder in den Teich gepumpt .
Wer Erfahrungen bei solchen Filtern . Welche Pumpengrößen sollte man nehmen

Gruss

Heinz


----------



## Annett (16. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filtergraben oder Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Heinz,

was Du als "Pflanzenfilter" bezeichnest, läuft hier im Forum allgemein unter "bepflanzter Bodenfilter", denn das trifft den eigentlichen Aufbau besser.
Wichtig ist dabei, im Gegensatz zum NG-Filtergraben, dass der Bodenfilter nur mit möglichst sauberen Wasser beschickt wird und das Substrat nicht mit Wasser überstaut wird.
Den Bakterien in diesem Bodenkörper wird eine recht hohe Reinigungsleistung zugesprochen. Den Bodenfilter würde ich an Deiner Stelle nach dem Filter im Bypass einspeisen.

Bei NG steht der Filter/die Pumpe erst hinter dem Filtergraben/im Filtergraben.... dieser Graben muss alle paar Jahre vom Kreislauf abgeklemmt und "entmistet" werden.
Ein gut aufgebauter Bodenfilter, mit der Möglichkeit, abgesetzten Dreck unten absaugen zu können, ist da evtl. weniger aufwändig.
Eigene Erfahrungen kann ich leider zu keinem der beiden beisteuern.


----------



## hein55 (18. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filtergraben oder Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo
Also ich beabsichtige den Filtergraben / Pflanzenfilter parallel zum Oase Aquamax 8000/Filtoclear 15000 laufen zu lassen, um dann eventuell die 
8000er Pumpe zeitweise abzuschalten . Der Graben wird dann über die Ansaugtechnik versorgt und am Ende des Grabens wird das Wasser über eine Pumpe wieder in den Teich geleitet . Bei einem Bodenfilter wird die Fließgeschwindigkeit sicherlich geringer sein , wie im Filtergraben . Beim Filtergraben rechnet man Teichvolumen*5/24 für die Pumpenleistung . Also bei 9000l sind 2000l/h O.K. Andererseitz werden die meißten hier beschriebenen Bodenfilter mit einem Vorfilter versehen , der beim Filtergraben nicht eingesetzt wird .
Von der reinen Optik her finde in den Bodenfilter mit der Kiesabdeckung besser .

Gruss

Heinz


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filtergraben oder Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Heinz,..

bei der Pumpenleistung hast du schon richtig gerechnet,..
somit müsste die Pumpe 1/4 laufen und 3/4 pausieren,...
bin mir nicht sicher ob das für deinen Filter wirklich so gut ist..
bei der Teilgröße würde ich eher eine kleinere Pumpe nehmen und mit 1/2, 1/2 fahren,.. (z.B. mit einer Meßner eco 4500)
(ist auch besser für die Pumpe und dem Energieverbrauch)

Desweiteren ist der Filtergraben normalerweise 20% vom Hauptteich,..
hast du deine 9000 Liter wirklich mal ausgelitert?
( Unter einem 10.000 Liter Teich wird es sicherlich etwas knapp mit der Filtergrabenleistung (wenn < 2.000 Liter)).

mfG. Micha
PS: bin gerade selbst mit meinem "Filtergraben+Teich" soweit fast fertig geworden..


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filtergraben oder Pflanzenfilter*

Meiner Meinung nach ist weder der zyklische Betrieb der Pumpe, noch das reduzieren der Pumpenleistung wirklich sinnvoll. 
Die Pumpe sollte durchlaufen und die volle Menge über einen effektiven Vorfilter (Sieb, Trommel oder Vlies usw.) laufen, danach geht ein kleiner Teil durch den Bodenfilter und der Große Teil direkt in den Teich zurück. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filtergraben oder Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Wolf,..

wenn Heinz den "richtigen" Filtergraben ala´NG meint, dann ist der zyklische Betrieb durchaus sinnvoll, da sich dann das Sediment im
Filtergraben "in Ruhe setzen" kann,..

Eine hohe Strömungsgeschwindigkeit ist hier generell schlecht,..
(daher lieber weniger Pumpenpower, sparrt auch Geld).

Wenn man die andere Filter (wie von Wolf benannt) einsetzen, ist natürlich ein Dauerlaufen besser,.  

mfG. Micha


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filtergraben oder Pflanzenfilter*

Micha,
ich red ja auch nicht von hoher Strömungsgeschwindikeit im Filtergraben, sondern im Teich. Und da ist etwas Strömung nie verkehrt. Im Pflanzenfilter / Filtergraben kommts auch auf die Verweildauer des Wassers an, da sollt es wirklich nur langsam durch.

Wolf


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filtergraben oder Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Wolf,..

(bei normalem Filter und "normalem" Teich) hast du ja auch recht  
Aber Heinz spricht vom Filtergraben (ala NG) (hat er ja auch oben beschrieben!)

Da steht die Pumpe AM ENDE vom Filtergraben,.. und erzeugt durch das Schwerkkraft Prinzip  ein Nachfliessen des Wasser,..

Die "Strömungsgeschwindigkeit" im Teich wählt man a.) vorher durch die Auswahl des Querschnitts des Ansaugrohrs (70 oder 100er)
und b.) die Einstellung der Zugschieber am Zielansaugkasten,..
und c.) halt generell durch die Pumpengröße (ggf. noch mit Drehzahlregler)

(nix für ungut,.. aber nicht dass wir die ganze Zeit das gleiche meinen, aber gegenläufig erklären   )
mfG. Micha


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filtergraben oder Pflanzenfilter*

Micha, 
noch ist Heinz ja am planen, und das ist wohl einer der deutlichen Nachteile am Naturagartfilter, neben den über der Folie laufenden Rohren. Daher werde ich in der Reichenfolge: Teich (von Bodenablauf und Skimmer)  -> Vorfilter > Pumpe --> Biofilter --> Teich  bauen. 
Dann kann man ne kräftige Pumpe einsetzen, die auch im Teich für etwas Flow sorgt, man entnimmt den Dreck mit dem Vorfilter dem System, anstatt ihn im Filtergraben zwischen zu lagern, bis der alle paar Jahre mal gereinigt wird.  

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filtergraben oder Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Wolf

ich kann die Vorteile ja selbst noch nicht genauer beschreiben,.. (mein Teich ist nun zwar voll,.. aber die Pflanzen wachsen 
erst so richtig nächstes Jahr).

Was die Rohre angeht,..  guck mal bei mir:
(linkes Bild (grau) ist das Hauptansaugrohr,.. das wurde dann eingemörtel und später mit Folie überklebt,. (man durchbricht aber nicht die Hauptfolie)
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/38
Man sieht davon nix mehr,.. maximal den Grobfilter auf dem Boden.

Ich gehe davon aus,.. dass der Teich sich dann selbst reinigt,..
klar,.. kommt immer darauf an, wieviel Fische und wieviel Pflanzen man hat.

mfG. Micha


----------



## Wuzzel (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filtergraben oder Pflanzenfilter*

Die Mörtelei und Dein Teich in allen Ehren - die Mühe machen sich aber viele nicht, und so sieht man bei dem System (auch im NG Park) allenthalben irgendwo Rohre laufen. Und wozu sollte man sich auch die Mühe machen, wenn man viel leichter die Rohre einfach unter der Folie laufen lassen kann. 

Wolf


----------



## Vespabesitzer (19. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filtergraben oder Pflanzenfilter*

Der Hauptvorteil ist halt,.. dass man am Boden die Folie nicht durchbricht,..

Was das mörteln angeht (ich habe zwar noch mehr gemacht),.. 
so braucht man nur eine Rille für das Rohr (unter der Folie) und kippt da über der Folie Mörtel rein,..
ist ne Sache von 2-3 Stunden,.. die brauche ich auch für einen Bodenablauf,..

.. ich denke, alles hat seine Vor und Nachteile,..  (ich persönlich will ja einen Naturteich,.. und auf keinen Fall Kois,..)
maximal werden meine Goldis umziehen,.. (aber im altem kleinem Teich sind Sie __ Fischreiher sicher,..)
(ich will auf keinen Fall,.. mehr als ca. 6-8 Wochen mal nach dem rechtem am Filter gucken)

mfG. Micha
letztendlich muss Heinz entscheiden,...  man will ja nur Tipps und Hinweise geben


----------



## hein55 (20. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filtergraben oder Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Leute

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten .
Ich denke Flow habe ich ausreichend mit der 8000er Oase in meinem kleinen Teich .Zusätzlich kann ich auch noch einen Bachlauf mit ner 4000er Pumpe laufen lassen , so das ca. 10000 bis 12000l pro Stunde umgewälzt werden können , bei max 9000l Inhalt ist das genug .Das Wasser ist klar , nur die Sedimente am Boden stören mich ein wenig . Ich werde wohl erst mal einen Filtergraben anlegen und das ganze testen . Sollte das nicht funktionieren kann man ja immer noch mit gebrochene Blähton und Kiesabdeckung den Graben füllen . Den Filtergraben kann ich in meinem Fall auch ohne Vorfilter betreiben , was beim Pflanzenfilter glaube ich schlechter ist . 

Gruss

Heinz


----------



## hein55 (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filtergraben oder Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo

Habe mal eine Anfrage an Naturagart gestellt und die sind der Meinung das ein Filtergraben mindestens 2 m breit und 4 m lang sein sollte um wirkungsvoll zu sein . Also muss ich dann doch wieder Richtung Pflanzenfilter/Bodenfilter planen , da ich max 3 m Länge bauen kann . Wenn ich hier andere Pflanzenfilter sehe die noch kleiner sind und trotzdem gut funktionieren scheint ja das der bessere Weg zu sein .

Gruss
Heinz


----------



## Vespabesitzer (21. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filtergraben oder Pflanzenfilter*



			
				hein55 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute
> Ich denke Flow habe ich ausreichend mit der 8000er Oase in meinem kleinen Teich .Zusätzlich kann ich auch noch einen Bachlauf mit ner 4000er Pumpe laufen lassen , so das ca. 10000 bis 12000l pro Stunde umgewälzt werden können , bei max 9000l Inhalt ist das genug .



hmmm ?!  haben wir wirklich so aneinander vorbei geredet ??
10-12.000 l/h sind für einen Filtergraben viel zu viel ??! du hast doch vorher selbert richtig gerechnet.

o.k. ich bin jetzt wieder still,.. kann nur von Filtergraben ala NG (d.h. mind. 2000 Liter, bei 4m Länge + 2m Breite gestuft und von NG angegebener Tiefe)
berichten,..

mfG.


----------



## hein55 (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filtergraben oder Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Leute

Mit dem Flow hatte ich auch nicht den Filtergraben gemeint , sondern den Flow den Wuzzel meint  im Teich allgemein , damit eine Umwälzung des Wassers stattfindet , da meine ich habe ich in meinem kleinen Teich reichlich. Der Filtergraben sollte aber parallel dazu laufen und laut NG Broschüre 5 mal täglich das Teichwasser umwälzen .Ich habe NG in einer Mail mein Vorhaben geschildert und einige Fragen dazu gestellt . Die Antwort lautete:


_sehr geehrter Herr Bruns,

wenn sie den Filtergraben nicht größer bauen können, würde ich darauf verzichten, da der Wirkungsgrad fast gleich null ist. Den besten Wirkungsgrad erreichen Anlagen ab einer Breite von 2.0m, d.h. 
in ihren Fall wäre ein Filtergraben von 2.0m * 4.0m schön.Die Pumpe dürfte dann max.3000l/h fördern damit das Wasser min. 1Std. im Filtergraben verweilt. Hinter dem Filtergraben kommt dann der schon vorh. Filter. 
Die Ansaugleitungen sind, bei verwendung eines Saugsammlers,generell
3 Zoll (75mm).Wenn sie nur eine Ansaugleitung verwenden, ist die Leitung 4 Zoll (100mm).
Was für Fische sind in dem Teich? Wenn sie keine Koi oder andere Karpfenartige Fische im Teich haben, würde ich ihnen zur Verbesserung der Wasserqualität zu Unterwasserpflanzen raten.Die Menge ist abhängig von der Größe der Teichoberfläche (s.a.Seite 102 im aktuellen Katalog).

Zitat NG_
Warum der Berater zu dieser Meinung kommt ist mir nicht ganz klar . Wenn ich die Naturagart Broschüren durchschaue ist meine Teichgröße bei denen gar nicht erwähnt .
Wenn ich das auf dem Foto von Vespabesitzer sehe ist der Graben gerade mal 2*3m

Mfg

Heinz


----------



## Vespabesitzer (22. Okt. 2008)

*AW: Filtergraben oder Pflanzenfilter*

Hallo Heinz,..

Meine Teich Konstellation ist eigentlich   genau nach NG Masstab gebaut. (habe auch alle Anleitungen gekauft)

Der Filtergraben sollte um die 20% vom Hauptteich betragen.
Mein Hauptteich hat ca. 11.500 Liter und mein Filtergraben hat 2.500 Liter.

Der ist 4m lang und 2m breit. Das Profil wird in der "extra" Anleitung von NG für Filtergraben beschrieben, ,möchte leider aus rechtlichen 
Gründen nicht zuviel dazu beschreibem.

Ich habe im Hauptteich diesen NG Zielsaugkasten, mit 2x DN70 Grobfilter und 1x50mm Skimmer Anschluss.

Meine Pumpe ist eine 80L/Pumpe (die in der Praxis aber 50Liter macht,.. habe ich nachgemessen)..
Also alles wie auch von NG beschrieben,.. (wie ich auch schon sagte, ein Filtergraben braucht mind. 2000 Liter).

Was ansonsten im Hauptteich "abspielt" wegen dem "high flow" spielt eigentlich für das Filtergrabenprinzip keine Rolle.

Mein zusätzlicher Oase Filter ist HINTER dem Filtergraben im Rücklauf zum Hauptteich (wie auch NG schreibt)..
(siehe Bild: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/34332&d=1223325956 die Terrasse ist 4m breit und 3m tief)

Mein Wasser ist sich gerade am aufklaren, nachdem ich von 3-4 Tagen mit viel Sand rumgemacht habe.

mfG. Micha


----------

